# mobile hotspot can I choose a tower & channel?



## MikeLiz (Apr 25, 2017)

I've had a mobile hotspot connection at this location for ten years. The small company that I've had is closing in a few months. The new company that bought them out uses the same 2 towers. When the hotspot switches between towers and channels I have no connection, sometimes it can last for days. Can I choose a tower & channel that works with my device since I started with the new company? Is this a common thing a company can do for me? 
My current company tech. support personal said he's never had to solve this kind of problem before he is waiting for the smaller company tech support to get back to him on how they got me internet for all those years. 
I have one other company to got with but its twice the price.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*re: mobile hotspot can I choose a tower & channel?*

You cannot choose the towers. The Cellular company tells the device which towers are acceptable. They need to send what is called a "carrier update".

On a mobile phone, depending on the carrier you can dial a code to get the device ask for an update. Not sure how it is done on a hotspot (especially without knowing the model).

Regardless of that. If 1 tower is not working... they need to resolve that at the tower anyway. They either need to make the tower work... or take it offline so devices stop connecting to it. Especially with Roaming going on... that tower is picking up people driving by and give them a dead connection.


----------



## MikeLiz (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi,
My Hotspot device keeps chooses between two towers. First one is #....420 which is about 10 miles away from my home. Second tower # ....403 which is about 18 miles away. The farther tower always says Network Error since day one. The company says it's to far for me to get service. It's been almost a month now I'm wait for them to lock my device on one tower, can this be done? I have tried doing all the updates and also turning the device off and on. [/FONT]What are my options, can they fix this? What are the correct questions to ask?

The first answer from the company said I live to far away from the tower.????
Thanks


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*re: mobile hotspot can I choose a tower & channel?*

Sorry there really isn't anything I can suggest here other than be persistent and ask for a manager. There is nothing you can do yourself.


----------

